# RIP Christa Ludwig



## Tuoksu (Sep 3, 2015)

https://slippedisc.com/2021/04/sda-news-christa-ludwig-has-died-at-93/


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

Later on someone will post link to another thread.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

That’s a sad loss. Great artist and person.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

Very sad to hear this. She was one of the singers who got me into classical vocal music, and I still consider her one of my favorites for her rich, velvety mezzo-soprano and dramatically intense interpretations. Here's a few of my favorites of hers:


















With Callas - amazing:





Rest in peace.


----------



## Skakner (Oct 8, 2020)

Beautiful voice!
We are grateful for her art!


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

She had a long life and also a long and illustrious carteer. There is much more to celebrate than to regret.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

She had vibrato that varied in speed and could be most effective in conveying emotion. I loved her Fidelio.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

She was a supreme artist with a great voice and there were many highlights in her career. She will be remembered for her Wagner and Mozart, but her Lady Macbeth and and Adalgisa were also superb.

N.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Thank you for all the beautiful music Ms Ludwig.
Rest in Peace :angel:


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Versatile and superb in everything she attempted, she was a supremely intelligent artist with an unmistakable voice that could be soprano, mezzo or contralto as needed. Ever since I first got into opera she's been there, on many favored recordings, arguably setting standards for her generation in role after role. In Wagner's dramatic mezzo parts she is, for me, the best since Margarete Klose.


----------



## Parsifal98 (Apr 29, 2020)

One of my favourite singers. I simply love her voice, which could sound as terryfing and dramatic as it could sound seductive and lyrical. A wonderful instrument, handled by a highly intelligent woman who gave so much to her art. She is an exemple of what it means to be a great artist, no matter the field. I consider her to be a true successor to Kerstin Thorborg and Margarete Klose. At least we have countless recordings to help mourn our loss, but also celebrate her life and virtuosity.

While she was a great operatic singer, she was also splendid in lied. She once said in an interview that she would like one of her recordings of _Ich bin der Welt abhanden gekommen_ to be played at her funerals. Well, to say farewell, here she is singing this wonderful lied by Mahler, accompanied on the piano by Gerald Moore:






Goodbye Frau Ludwig, and thank you for the music!


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

Just heard the news, that's sad. I was thinking that would happen soon. She was one of the last of her generation of singers. She was absolutely brilliant in opera and non-opera. Her repertoire was large, and many of the greatest opera recordings feature her. I personally have enjoyed her in Wagner recordings which she seems almost omnipresent in. Even shortly before she passed she was teaching master classes. She was simply amazing, one of the greatest singers ever.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

She was also a great lieder singer and one of the very, very few on a par with Fischer-Dieskau and Schwarzkopf in Schubert, Schumann and Brahms. IMO she was the greatest mezzo to sing Mahler since Ferrier (and there's some stiff competition in this one).

N.


----------



## Scott in PA (Aug 13, 2016)

She performed in the very first opera I attended, singing Kundry in Parsifal, a Met matinee in April 1979. A performance quite seared in my mind.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

. Sorry, but it is only half of the aria, but she looks gorgeous. I had only seen tiny photos of her and thought with her full cheeks she would be a stocky middle European woman. I was amazed to see this wonderful video and find out she was very pretty and had a really wonderful figure. Who knew? What a chocolaty voice.


----------

